# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met NOOZ (Grobbendonk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
NOOZ
Nachtegalendreef 40 
Grobbendonk (AN)

Bezoek de website van NOOZ

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met NOOZ (Grobbendonk).*

----------


## daisysaroma

Ik heb een paar jaar geleden van mijn lieve man een 24 uurs verblijf gekregen bij Nooz.
Ik kon en kan het nog steeds omschrijven al een bijzondere ervaring waar wij met veel plezier op terug kijken. Hoe bijzonder is het om midden in de nacht een verwarmd bad tot je beschikking te hebben, heerlijk buiten in het bos te kunnen gourmetten? Ik kan het echt iedereen aanraden!

----------

